

Steve Jobs Accuses Google in his Response to Tracking Claims - TheloniusPhunk
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2011/apr/25/steve-jobs-responds-iphone-tracking

======
imr
Ahh yes, if everyone does it, it must be ok.

